# My dogs poo is not right. Not sure how to explain it but i'll give it a go.



## Robbb (Apr 28, 2012)

Ok, so he did a poo today and it was like a sausage. You know when they make sausages, they have the skin bit and the sausage meat goes into the skin- it was like that.

It looked as if it has a skin around the edge, like a sausage.

That was the first bit of the poop, about half way it came out as diarrhea. The first sausage poop was brown (dark) and the second half was mustard colour. They came out in one 'sitting'.

I put a bag over my hand and poked it round a bit bored and it wasn't actually a skin- the 'skin' wasn't holding it together, it separated when I pushed it.

Then about 20 minutes later he did another poop, entirely diarrhea (and some guy walked past whilst he was doing it...  )


He hadn't been for a poo for about 7 hours until the sausage poop.


Does this sound familiar to anyone? It's the first time i've seen it look like that (sausage). I looked for pictures on Google but couldn't find anything.

I can't remember exactly how it looked. I couldn't poke around for too long as there was someone walking in my direction and it was earlier today.

Sorry if you now feel sick 

Thanks.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

sounds like colitis to me

Keep an eye on him, if it hasnt cleared up in a few days go to the vets

Did he eat anything unusual today or yesterday?

If you have any pro kolin paste or pellets give him some of that, I always have it in the house for these sort of things


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

lol!..sorry..shouldn't laugh but your descriptive abilities are much like mine! 

What food is your dog on? how long been on it? Has he eaten anything else he shouldn't or anything new?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Doesn't sound like anything sinister to me. Jack's has looked like that a couple of times over the last 12 months. And I know other people have mentioned it about their dogs too. It depends on what they have eaten, etc. He will sometimes do a firm poo, followed on the same walk by a much looser one. It depends on lots of things. Sometimes if he has been holding on til out walking (despite being let out into the garden  ) then it can seem like he's loose, but it's as if its "built up a bit".

I should wait and see what it's like tomorrow or the next day. Hopefully, it will be back to normal.

Obviously, if you notice any blood, then I would ring the vet.


----------



## Robbb (Apr 28, 2012)

He eats dried dog food. We are strict on what he eats (as he is a lab) so he hasn't had anything new or anything he shouldn't have (unless he found something tasty in the garden).

I'll see what his poo is like tomorrow. 

(I don't know how else to describe it! As soon as it came out I though it looked like a sausage!!)

Also I haven't noticed any change in his behaviour. He sleeps a lot so its difficult to tell if he isn't feeling too well.


----------



## Robbb (Apr 28, 2012)

He's also been farting a lot lately.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Robbb said:


> He eats dried dog food. We are strict on what he eats (as he is a lab) so he hasn't had anything new or anything he shouldn't have (unless he found something tasty in the garden).
> 
> I'll see what his poo is like tomorrow.
> 
> ...


google colitis in dogs if you dare 

hope he's back to normal tomorrow


----------



## blossom21 (Oct 29, 2012)

It doesnt sound like anything to much to worry about,just see how he is tomorrow. Maybe he did eat something in the garden I know mine "finds" things on our walks :rolleyes5:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Robbb said:


> Ok, so he did a poo today and it was like a sausage. You know when they make sausages, they have the skin bit and the sausage meat goes into the skin- it was like that.
> 
> It looked as if it has a skin around the edge, like a sausage.
> 
> ...


From what you describe it sounds like muscos you often get it if the lining of the guts a bit inflammed and if he now has diarrhoea too, it sounds like he may have a bit of collitis which is inflammation, sometimes you see little specks of blood in it too.

Before you panic its not an uncommon thing, some very mild bouts will clear up with missing a meal or two and then feeding something like boiled chicken no skin as its fat, or boiled white fish also no skin and check for small bones and with it a little fresh boiled plain rice or boiled mashed plain potato. You should see an improvement within about 24 - 36 hours if not back to completely normal.

If he developes other symptoms, like he is lethargic, uninterested in his surroundings and doing anything, the diarrhoea doesnt improve or gets worse, and especially if vomiting starts then he will need to be checked as some bad bouts need medication to clear it up. Make sure he is drinking plenty too and keeping it down.

For mild bouts of loose motions or diarrhoea with no other symptoms and the dog is otherwise well, its worth keeping in protexin prokolin, it settle the gut, helps firm up the poop and puts back the good gut bacteria needed for a hralthy digestion as its got a pre and pro biotic in it too, that and the resting easily digestible diet usually sorts it, but as said if it persists and there isnt isnt improvement or other symptoms develope then get him checked. You can buy Protexin Prokolin at on line vet pharmacies and its always a good thing to keep in.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Ditto all that's been mentioned above.

Heidi has quite a sensitive tum and went thro a phase where the colitis kept recurring and protexin cleared it but it would be back again in a week or so.

I used Bionic Biotics (you can buy it from [email protected] or online direct) and once on that, it cleared up properly.

I always keep a bottle of paediatric kaolin (most chemists sell it) handy. Great at firming up pooh and a few dollops of natural yogurt soothe the gut. That works nearly every time, along with missing a meal while the yogurt does it's stuff. If not, she gets Bionic Biotics and it clears. 

Hope you find something amongst our suggestions that you feel will help.


----------



## Robbb (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks everyone. His poo was normal this morning so as you all said, it was nothing to worry about


----------

